# Ipod noyé, écran tactile



## Amke10 (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,  

J'ai récemment fait tomber mon Ipod Touch dans ma tasse de thé... Oui, c'est  possible...  je l'ai mis dans un sac de riz pendant 3 jours. Tout marche  de nouveau sauf l'écran tactile qui ne répond plus . Savez-vous ce que je devrais faire?  

Je vous  remercie d'avance de vos réponses et vous souhaite une bonne journée!


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

en racheter un.

cordialement.


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mars 2011)

continues à le sécher et sois patient : l'iPod de mon fils a fait tout un lavage en machine et bien après avoir, séché, patienté, remis au soleil la prise vers le haut, il est reparti de plus belle et effectivement c'est l'écran qui a eu le + de mal à revenir.
cordialement JPP


----------

